# romex ??



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

If a peice of romex got just the covering nicked do yuo have to replace the entire wire or can you just wrap it with tape?


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Shawn23 said:


> If a peice of romex got just the covering nicked do yuo have to replace the entire wire or can you just wrap it with tape?


You can wrap it with tape according to Southwire.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Use either white or yellow tape so it 'blends" better.. :thumbsup:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Fibes, according to Southwire if the outer sheath is nicked but the conductors within the sheath are not damaged you can tape up the outer sheath.

Chris


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Fibes said:


> You can wrap it with tape according to Southwire.


 
what about 334.116 A


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

B4T said:


> Use either white or yellow tape so it 'blends" better.. :thumbsup:


 
I know how to do it:thumbsup:, Im looking for the code in case its seen


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Shawn23 said:


> what about 334.116 A


Tape over a nick would basically bring the sheath back to this.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Shawn23 said:


> what about 334.116 A


What about it?


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> What about it?


should be flame retardant and moisture resistant


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shawn23 said:


> what about 334.116 A


334.116 Sheath. The outer sheath of nonmetallic-sheathed
cable shall comply with 334.116(A), (B), and (C).
(A) Type NM. The *overall covering* shall be flame retardant
and moisture resistant.

The "overall" covering meets this requirement.. IMO..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Shawn23 said:


> should be flame retardant and moisture resistant


And tape isn't?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Pretty sure I just looked at the package on some 3M Temflex 1700 and it said right on it, Flame Retardant.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anytime I've encountered damage (or damaged :whistling2 to the individual conductors, I've sliced the jacked it open with a razor knife, taped up the conductor really well, then taped the jacket up. I have no statistics but I have confidence that it's a reliable repair.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Scotchkote. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Anytime I've encountered damage (or damaged :whistling2 to the individual conductors, I've sliced the jacked it open with a razor knife, taped up the conductor really well, then taped the jacket up. I have no statistics but I have confidence that it's a reliable repair.



That only works if you bought the NM at a supply house. If you bought the NM at Home Depot, then the house will be a pile of smoldering ashes tomorrow morning.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That only works if you bought the NM at a supply house. If you bought the NM at Home Depot, then the house will be a pile of smoldering ashes tomorrow morning.


But if you repair NM bought at HD with tape bought at the supply house, then it cancels out the hackiness of the NM from HD, and you're good to go.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> But if you repair NM bought at HD with tape bought at the supply house, then it cancels out the hackiness of the NM from HD, and you're good to go.


No, the NM bought at HD will burn. That's a given. Using supply-house bought tape will only delay the inevitable. Sunday, most likely. Perhaps Monday. But burn it will.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> But if you repair NM bought at HD with tape bought at the supply house, then it cancels out the hackiness of the NM from HD, and you're good to go.


Just splice it in a blue carlon box from HD.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been known to repair messed up parts of MC sheath with duct tape. Also works good for KO seals on the fly.


----------

